# Walborn Midnight Tournament 8/14



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Stark Parks Open Bass Tournament
Dale Walborn Reservoir
Saturday, August 14th 12am-8am
Registration beginning at 11pm on August 13th
$60/boat (individual or partnered)
5 bass limit (largemouth or smallmouth)
_All state and local laws apply



Stark Parks OPEN Midnight Bass Tournament - Stark Parks Reservations


_


----------



## budrooms (Apr 12, 2012)

How many entries as of Wednesday


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

budrooms said:


> How many entries as of Wednesday


These opens don’t require pre-registration, people just show up and fish.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ohiobassin_864 said:


> These opens don’t require pre-registration, people just show up and fish.


So, how did it go? Was it a good turn-out?


----------

